# confussed



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

Okay, so how am I suppossed to have friends since it's difficult for me to explain to them that I have D . Even when I tried they don't understand. If they are not worth my time if they don't understand, as some of you suggested pervioustly, that that leaves me back in square one because none really understands. So am I suppossed to accept being totally alone. They expect me to be social, but I can't in a crowd where I'm unsure of a bathroom.


----------

